# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  ...And no one cares...

## Harpuia

So I mentioned earlier that I finally finished this large programming project for a gaming site.  It's taken me more or less around seven months to finish it. And the first response I get from the people in the site (other than my friend who runs it) was... nothing.  

Yeah... no one cared if I did it or not.

Why the [BEEP] do I even bother?

----------


## Chopin12

Keep goin' man. Programming is a cool skill to have. I know it sucks sometimes when people don't give us credit for our accomplishments, but keep doing it for fun and for your own love of it. Eventually someone will recognize your talents. So what did you do for the site, anyway?

----------


## Harpuia

http://www.maverixtech.com/dmo/

Username: dmo
Password: xcg

This.

It's an updated version of their old Duel Monsters online Yu-gi-oh simulator program.

First response I got was: "What is DMO?"

You kidding?  After it was posted and updated continuously for SEVEN MONTHS?!?

This got 1 response.  A guy who talks about shooting rainbows out of his [BEEP] and mini-Oprahs from his mouth got 16.

I don't wanna live anymore.

----------


## Chopin12

screw it, man

the internet is a harsh mistress, she loves but she also bites. there's nothing stopping  you from creating something that people will love. people who get great feedback on projects or skills make it look easy, but in truth they went through a lot of trial and error. even the most successful person has done things that people didnt care about.

but for what its worth it looks like a cool  program to me

----------


## Harpuia

I'm convinced that some people in this world (well, namely me) are just defective.  I know a lot of people with Asperger's feel that way, but I don't even have the same degree of Asperger's as most of them do so I can't even relate to other aspies.

That's the very definition of a defective human being that needs to be returned to its creator.

----------


## Skippy

Hey Dude, 
I personally don't see anythin wrong with what ya were doin'.
I see it like people tend to be ungrateful cunts, generally. 
Dun put yerself down over people like that.

----------


## Antidote

I am one of those people who ignored your thread because I'm techtarded. I looked at it and thought... programming?...better leave that for people who actually know what you're talking about. I didn't know you'd been posting about it for months either, I haven't consciously noticed any of your previous threads. But I'm sure you did something great... As for being ignored, yeah that's the norm for me. I've had some threads ignored, one was really interesting imo, and was applicable to anyone with OCD, which I'm sure there's quite a few people on here who have OCD. But no one apparently had anything to say about it. Kind of puts you off posting stuff but I figure I should do it anyway just in case.

----------


## Harpuia

I wasn't posting them here Antidote, it was on a gaming site.  I only posted one thread other than this about this on here and that was after I finally finished it Friday night.

----------


## Antidote

Hmm. Looks like I can't read. lol. I thought you were talking about the thread here. Ah well I would have thought gamers would know more about programming... :shrug:

----------


## Harpuia

Update on this:

I'm feeling just even worse right now.  Stress has caused my stomach problems and I've taken off work Friday and half of Monday and Tuesday.  I don't wanna go to work tomorrow either... it's 12:30 AM and I really just don't care anymore.

I've read enough guides on life and how normal people behave to know that someone like me is a defective piece of shit. And like a retarded jackass I'm just going to keep trying to be me and hope someone likes me to no damn avail.  Few people have cared, and none actually want to get near me, actually me, face-to-face.  And it's probably good reason.  I'm ugly.  I have a career on the bottom of the social totem pole.  I'm not rich enough.  I'm not a partier.  I don't drink.  I know what I should do but like a few people have told me in the past I'm too much of a coward to do the right thing and do it.

----------


## Coffee

> I've read enough guides on life and how normal people behave to know that someone like me is a defective piece of shit. And like a retarded jackass I'm just going to keep trying to be me and hope someone likes me to no damn avail.  Few people have cared, and none actually want to get near me, actually me, face-to-face.  And it's probably good reason.  I'm ugly.  I have a career on the bottom of the social totem pole.  I'm not rich enough.  I'm not a partier.  I don't drink.  I know what I should do but like a few people have told me in the past I'm too much of a coward to do the right thing and do it.



Woah hold on. You could win a medal if beating yourself up was a sport. Take a breather and then reply to this and let me know what you would say if you had a friend in exactly the same situation as you. What is this 'friend' good at? Strengths? What good things have other people said about this friend in the past that he might have forgotten? What can you say to comfort your friend?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Sounds like to me you have the perfect job, I'm old enough to not know much if anything about computers and programming.  I just learn enough to do what I need and want to do for work and pleasure.

Who ever makes enough money?  I work in social services, talk about no money.  I don't party, don't smoke, drink wine occasionally.  I do what suits me and don't care what other people think of me, I don't let other people define me. Why bother - do it for yourself.  Everyone is different, what is normal?  You have the added consideration of Aspergers, wow, that is such a misunderstood diagnosis for people.  They think that just because you have normal or above-normal intelligence you don't have the other attendant issues that come with that diagnosis.  If you try to explain they just don't get it, because they don't see it or feel it.  I met a young man named Aaron Likens who wrote a book called Finding Kansas - a very good book, and a very grounded young man living with Aspergers.  Coffee's advice is good, what would you tell a friend?  Be you, it is the only person you can be.

----------

